# TX Medicaid Modifier - When billing a surgery for TX Medicaid



## klobo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,
When billing a surgery for TX Medicaid, does the first surgical procedure need a AG 
modifier.
When billing code 28200, do we have to bill as follows:

28200 - AG

Thx
ken


----------



## sferguson (Jul 17, 2013)

*modifier*

Never heard of this, I've never billed that way.


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 17, 2013)

It has to do with PSA (Physician Scarcity Areas) but I'm not familiar with it either.  I attached a MedLearn article that talks about it.


----------



## klobo (Jul 17, 2013)

We bill in CA and we have recently begun billing for a client in TX.
CA Medicaid ( CA Medi-Cal ) requires that the first surgery code on a claim form have the AG modifier.
We saw the AG modifier on the list of modifiers for TX Medicaid and were curious to find out if TX Medicaid requires this modifier.
Are there any other rules we need to know when billing surgeries for TX Medicaid?
Thx for your help,
ken


----------

